# Identify this tree. Help :)



## mouchmouch (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for the tree silhouette of a rose wood tree type.

I am also looking for a walnut tree silhouette but I am not sure if it is in this tree sample image.

Please tell me which one is closest to each tree with the corresponding number if you can please 

Thank you!!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

There are so many different types of walnut trees that a number of your profiles 'could' represent one. For instance, 17 represents what I commonly see in eastern black walnut, while 6 represents what I commonly see in nogal walnut. That's only two of at least half a dozen walnuts I know of that grow here in the USA. There are many more than half a dozen walnut types, though. And for every type of walnut, there are probably a dozen types of rosewood. I'd have to guess there are at least 100, probably far more, species of rosewoods growing around the world. Some are big trees while some are bushes. Point being, your profiling is too vague. You might be best to choose a specific type of tree and look at google images to get your profile. Sorry if this doesn't help much.


----------



## mouchmouch (May 13, 2013)

No that's fine I understand what you mean, I just am looking for something that is mildly representive of this type of tree to use as as 'logo' of 'this is walnut wood' and 'this is rose wood wood' so it's ok  thanks for your post though!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

mouchmouch said:


> I just am looking for something that is mildly representive of ... rose wood


There is no such thing. Variety is too great.


----------

